# Rossi revolver .38 SPL+P



## slickfish (Jan 14, 2008)

friend bought for his wife Christmas Dec 22 08..she is Model R-35202 Stainless .38 2" snub..just heard taken over by Taurus....can get for $275.....any type input would be very helpful..never been shot...they need $$$$..thanks Slickfish:


----------

